# How to keep track of running at night?



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I've heard of people using different things (bike computers?) to keep track of how much and how far their hedgie runs at night. I would like to try this, but have no idea of what to get or how to hook it up. What are people using for this? How do you set it up? Links of products and pictures of set up would be great. Thank you!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I use a bike odometer. It comes with instructions to hook it up to the bike and you basically just do the same thing just on a wheel. I put the sensor on the stand for the wheel and then took a smaller magnet, so it wouldn't weigh as much, and put it to the outer edge of the wheel itself. I then had to enter in the circumference of the wheel and TA DA!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you! I'll look for one of those. You don't worry about the hedgie getting tripped up on the magnet?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

It's on the outside of the wheel, not the inside. And if you have your wheel up against the side of the cage (I have mine ziptied) then they can't really get to it.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I must be very dense. Could someone show me a photo of their set-up with the bike thingy attached. :lol:


----------



## Borquelle (Oct 14, 2012)

Odometer 'tour'. Not intended to answer every possible question, but a good overview of a specific setup with comments on things to be aware of.

I didn't get into the details of measuring the exact wheel size or how to enter that data into the computer (which varies according to brand and/or model). That is very important (crucially so), but doesn't really lend itself to answer on the video, which is already 15:00 long. Ya gotta stop somewhere. Most people will find it dreadfully boring as it is. Ha!

(14:39)
odometer-12-12-18.mp4


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you! That video helped me picture it better. I'd like to hear what other brands people found that work.


----------

